# HELP! 01 F350 No Start



## mrfiestas (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a 2001 F350 V10 with 30K miles that cranks fine but doesnt fire. The truck has been in outside storage for the last 5 years and is started infrequently.
I am not hearing the fuel pump hum when I turn the key like I remember and plenty of gas in the tank .
I checked the fuel pump fuse under the hood and it appears fine. What else should I check next?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I believe the only knock on the 7.3's were crank sensors. Guys used to keep a spare in the glove box. That's my guess.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

how old is the gas?
does it smell like gas or varnish?
if it smells like varnish, you are going to have to drain the tank and flush the fuel lines.
after cranking it over, do you have pressure at the fuel rail?
if no pressure at fuel rail, either drop the tank or remove the bed to access the gas tank and check for power at the pump. if you have power going into the pump, the pump is bad.if no power to the pump then you are going to have to back track. but i bet is is just stale gas or a bad pump.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Same thing happened to my 02 5.4 when I was building my flat bed. It sat for a long time.I took the fuel pump out and bench tested it. It did not turn on. The brushes in the pump motor were struck, I tapped the pump motor and it started working. Put it back in and it has been good for over a year. It was easy to take my pump out as I have a flatbed dump.
T.J.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Sawboy;1617093 said:


> I believe the only knock on the 7.3's were crank sensors. Guys used to keep a spare in the glove box. That's my guess.


That would probably be helpful if the OP had a 7.3. Thumbs Up :laughing:


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

tjctransport;1617132 said:


> how old is the gas?
> does it smell like gas or varnish?
> if it smells like varnish, you are going to have to drain the tank and flush the fuel lines.
> after cranking it over, do you have pressure at the fuel rail?
> if no pressure at fuel rail, either drop the tank or remove the bed to access the gas tank and check for power at the pump. if you have power going into the pump, the pump is bad.if no power to the pump then you are going to have to back track. but i bet is is just stale gas or a bad pump.


This guy makes far more sense.

I bet it's a combo of bad gas and fuel pump being shot from the bad gas i.e. ethanol ruining the pump.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

dfd9;1617155 said:


> That would probably be helpful if the OP had a 7.3. Thumbs Up :laughing:


Two things I just learned:

1. Responding to technical posts after 11:00 pm is dangerous for me
2. Maybe I should retake 1st grade reading.......V10.......LMAO

I will now go hang my head in shame.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Sawboy;1617205 said:


> Two things I just learned:
> 
> 1. Responding to technical posts after 11:00 pm is dangerous for me
> 2. Maybe I should retake 1st grade reading.......V10.......LMAO
> ...




Wish I was perfect, no worries, it's all good.


----------



## vtfireftr (Sep 29, 2011)

Check the inertia switch on the passenger side kick panel. Sometimes after cranking for too long, they trip.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

dfd9;1617210 said:


> Wish I was perfect, no worries, it's all good.


yup, it is all good. Thumbs Up

just don't let it happen again!!!!


----------



## mrfiestas (Feb 20, 2008)

Im satisfied on the fuel quality as I filled it up this past fall. If its the fuel pump not coming on which I believe is the problem, is there anything under the hood that is responsible for this besides the pump fuse that I have checked? I dont see it to be the ineria switch as I havent done any extensive cranking to effect it. Is it possible to somehow tap on the fuel pump?.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

With someone cranking the engine, bang the bottom of the fuel tank. That'll get a fuel pump going sometimes (if that's the problem). If it starts, DON'T shut it off. 

You can also put a 7.3 crank sensor in the glove box :laughing:


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

if you put ethanol blend gas in it without ethanol stabilizer, the fuel will turn bad enough to not start within 3 months.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

tjctransport;1618078 said:


> if you put ethanol blend gas in it without ethanol stabilizer, the fuel will turn bad enough to not start within 3 months.


After that happens, make sure to send an F.U. very much card to the Greenies and the big wigs in DC who are in bed with Ethanol producers. Thumbs Up Gas these days is junk and causes many problems. It literally ate the rubber o-ring for the carb bowl seal in one of my quads.


----------

